# Paphidopedilum complex yellow



## Jordi (Feb 7, 2017)

Could you help me with your id..


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2017)

Probably impossible. Looks like it has druryi in the background, and maybe spicerianum.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 7, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Probably impossible. Looks like it has druryi in the background, and maybe spicerianum.



Definitely have to add charlesworthii and villosum to that list. And yes, probably impossible.


----------



## Jordi (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion.
My apologies for not thanking you the same before. I'm sorry.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 26, 2017)

Immediately, it looks like Anja or similar or related hybrid.
These are highly complex, so lots of different things are dissolved in them.

Villosum, insigne, spicerianum are the backbone, of course. 
Also, in the case of Anja, there are charlesworthii, fairrieanum, exul, druyi, bellatulum, superbiens, lawrenceanum.


----------

